# Books



## Miz Jenny (Mar 11, 2013)

I have Anne Watson's soapmaking, lotion, milk soapmaking books. What others would y'all suggest.


----------



## nebetmiw (Mar 11, 2013)

This forum is better than any book you can buy.  Most have mistakes in formulas in them.  And none of them have half the information of this forum.


----------



## Smee (Mar 11, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Exactly.


----------



## lsg (Mar 11, 2013)

You might try Soap Naturally by Patrizia Garzena and Marina Tadiello.

I suggest these two sites:

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking.html

http://www.millersoap.com/


----------



## Genny (Mar 11, 2013)

Alicia Grosso's  The Everything Soapmaking Book and The Soapmakers Companion by Susan Miller Cavitch are the books I always recommend to new soapers.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 11, 2013)

I like the Soapmakers Companion by Susan Miller Cavitch. I like to read, watch videos, and play on this forum! I read about what I want to do, search for videos on how to do it, and then look for threads about the subject or start a new thread to get opinions I also have the Everything Soap Makers Book by Alicia Grosso. Are the books you own pretty informative?


----------



## liafrank (Mar 11, 2013)

*Soapmaking Book Reviews*

I'm new to soapmaking, but I ran across this site with reviews of several soapmaking books that you might find helpful. It's by David Fisher at about.com. Best of luck!

http://tinyurl.com/bdj7xxl


#komoona_colorbox,#komoona_colorbox div{border:0;-moz-box-sizing:content-box;}


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 11, 2013)

I totally agree about this forum! I've gotten so many ideas and am going to make a batch of soap using room temp method. I do, however, like to read. So, I just downloaded a bunch of soapmaking & body products books for my Kindle. This will be great riding-in-the-car or bathroom or sitting-in-front-of-tv reading. I'm still a couple week away from being able to stand on replaced knee long enough to make soap, so I'm researching & noting ideas. Got an order coming in from ND this afternoon & next week. It's going to be a really good year.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll tell you want book I would not have bought is "Scientific Soapmaking" .  Not that it's a bad book it's just way over the top.  It's more like a college chemistry book.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 12, 2013)

Genny said:


> Alicia Grosso's  The Everything Soapmaking Book ...
> 
> Spent the better part of last night reading this book. I LOVE IT! I don't think it's for beginners; IMO Watson's Smart Soapmaking is a better beginner's book. It's great for the soaper who is ready to "branch out." Her how-to's on layering & swirling & coloring are great. Then there are the tutorials on f.o. & e.o. & adding this 'n that are invaluable.
> 
> ...


----------

